# Haunted Radio (02/12/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating our annual Viscous Valentine's Day with news on the Insane Shane's Transworld Kickoff Party, Horrific FX, Witchboard, Dorm, and more!!

Then, we give you the next two week's releases on DVD and blu-ray, and then review the remake of, "My Bloody Valentine 3D." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a Valentine's themed song. All of this and so much more on the February 12 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

